# GÓC SÁNG TẠO > Khu vực lập trình > .NET >  bán bã nành Agrentina số lượng lớn - 0937392133

## hangtran4417

*Chúng tôi chuyên nhập các mặt hàng nguyên liệu thức ăn gia súc* 

*Bã nành Agrentina chỉ tiêu như sau:*

*Protein: 46.19pct*

*Moisture: 10.64pct*

*Fibre: 3.5pct* 

*Sand/Silica: 0.19 pct*

*Aflatoxin: <4.0 ppb*

*Free from mouldy and live insects.*

*Qúy doanh nghiệp hay cá nhân nào có nhu cầu xin liên hệ 0937392133 gặp Hằng hay email**hangtran078@gmail.com*

*Skype:hangtran078*

----------


## hangtran4417

*Chúng tôi chuyên nhập các mặt hàng nguyên liệu thức ăn gia súc* 

*Bã nành Agrentina chỉ tiêu như sau:*

*Protein: 46.19pct*

*Moisture: 10.64pct*

*Fibre: 3.5pct* 

*Sand/Silica: 0.19 pct*

*Aflatoxin: <4.0 ppb*

*Free from mouldy and live insects.*

*Qúy doanh nghiệp hay cá nhân nào có nhu cầu xin liên hệ 0937392133 gặp Hằng hay email**hangtran078@gmail.com*

*Skype:hangtran078*

----------


## hangtran4417

*Chúng tôi chuyên cung cấp bột cá biển đạm* *50,55,60 với chỉ tiêu sau:*

*1.                 * *Bột cá đạm 50*

*- Đạm: 50%*

*- Tro: 20 max*

*- Ẩm : 10%*

*b. Bột cá đạm 55*

*- Đạm: 55%*

*- Ẩm: 10 max*

*- Tro: 25 max*

*d. Bột cá đạm 60*

*- Đạm: 60%*

*- Tro: 25 max*

*- Ẩm : 10%*

*Qúy cá nhân hoặc công ty có nhu cầu xin liên hệ: 0937392133 gặp Hằng hoặc email* *hangtran078@gmail.com*

*Skype: hangtran087*

----------


## hangtran4417

*Chúng tôi chuyên nhập các mặt hàng nguyên liệu thức ăn gia súc* 

*Bã nành Agrentina chỉ tiêu như sau:*

*Protein: 46.19pct*

*Moisture: 10.64pct*

*Fibre: 3.5pct* 

*Sand/Silica: 0.19 pct*

*Aflatoxin: <4.0 ppb*

*Free from mouldy and live insects.*

*Qúy doanh nghiệp hay cá nhân nào có nhu cầu xin liên hệ 0937392133 gặp Hằng hay email**hangtran078@gmail.com*

*Skype:hangtran078*

----------


## hangtran4417

*Chúng tôi chuyên cung cấp bột cá biển đạm* *50,55,60 với chỉ tiêu sau:*

*1.                 * *Bột cá đạm 50*

*- Đạm: 50%*

*- Tro: 20 max*

*- Ẩm : 10%*

*b. Bột cá đạm 55*

*- Đạm: 55%*

*- Ẩm: 10 max*

*- Tro: 25 max*

*d. Bột cá đạm 60*

*- Đạm: 60%*

*- Tro: 25 max*

*- Ẩm : 10%*

*Qúy cá nhân hoặc công ty có nhu cầu xin liên hệ: 0937392133 gặp Hằng hoặc email* *hangtran078@gmail.com*

*Skype: hangtran087*

----------


## hangtran4417

*Chúng tôi chuyên nhập các mặt hàng nguyên liệu thức ăn gia súc* 

*Bã nành Agrentina chỉ tiêu như sau:*

*Protein: 46.19pct*

*Moisture: 10.64pct*

*Fibre: 3.5pct* 

*Sand/Silica: 0.19 pct*

*Aflatoxin: <4.0 ppb*

*Free from mouldy and live insects.*

*Qúy doanh nghiệp hay cá nhân nào có nhu cầu xin liên hệ 0937392133 gặp Hằng hay email**hangtran078@gmail.com*

*Skype:hangtran078*

----------


## hangtran4417

*Chúng tôi chuyên cung cấp khoai sáp vàng giống với số lượng lớn. Tiêu chuẩn giống gồm như sau:*

*- Dài 2-3cm*

*- Đường kính: 1,2cm*

*- 30* đến 4*0 củ/1kg*

*- Đóng bao 40-50kg*

*Tiêu chuẩn khoai thành phẩm: củ 100 - 150gram trở lên, củ đạt từ 150gram trở lên tuỳ theo khả năng chăm sóc , sản phẩm bán hàng chợ, đóng bao 50kg*

*Giá cả phải chăng, hỗ trợ và tư vấn kĩ thuật trồng cho bà con nông dân.*

*Ai có nhu cầu xin liên hệ số đt 0909 922 617 gặp hằng.*

----------


## arhome102

Up giúp bạn, tiện thể cho mình ké chút: Bên mình chuyên dịch vụ tư vấn thiết kế và quản lý xây dựng nhà ở. Bạn nào có nhu cầu xây nhà liên hệ để mình tư vấn nhé. Dịch vụ bên mình không giống như bên xây nhà trọn gói hay chìa khóa trao tay đâu nhé nên mọi người yên tâm nha.

Trung tâm tư vấn xây dựng nhà ở - Arhome

Địa chỉ: Lô 34, BT2A, Làng Việt kiều Châu Âu, phường Mộ Lao, quận Hà Đông, TP. Hà Nội

Điện thoại: 04.66.866.166  Fax: 0437727585

----------


## hangtran4417

*Chúng tôi chuyên cung cấp khoai sáp vàng giống với số lượng lớn. Tiêu chuẩn giống gồm như sau:*

*- Dài 2-3cm*

*- Đường kính: 1,2cm*

*- 30* đến 4*0 củ/1kg*

*- Đóng bao 40-50kg*

*Tiêu chuẩn khoai thành phẩm: củ 100 - 150gram trở lên, củ đạt từ 150gram trở lên tuỳ theo khả năng chăm sóc , sản phẩm bán hàng chợ, đóng bao 50kg*

*Giá cả phải chăng, hỗ trợ và tư vấn kĩ thuật trồng cho bà con nông dân.*

*Ai có nhu cầu xin liên hệ số đt 0909 922 617 gặp hằng.*

----------


## hangtran4417

*Chúng tôi chuyên cung cấp khoai sáp vàng giống với số lượng lớn. Tiêu chuẩn giống gồm như sau:*

*- Dài 2-3cm*

*- Đường kính: 1,2cm*

*- 30* đến 4*0 củ/1kg*

*- Đóng bao 40-50kg*

*Tiêu chuẩn khoai thành phẩm: củ 100 - 150gram trở lên, củ đạt từ 150gram trở lên tuỳ theo khả năng chăm sóc , sản phẩm bán hàng chợ, đóng bao 50kg*

*Giá cả phải chăng, hỗ trợ và tư vấn kĩ thuật trồng cho bà con nông dân.*

*Ai có nhu cầu xin liên hệ số đt 0909 922 617 gặp hằng.*

----------


## hangtran4417

*Hiện nay chúng tôi chuyên cung cấp giống chuối xiêm trắng và giống chuối già Nam Mỹ số lượng lớn, cây cao từ 18-20cm ( từ mặt bầu lền tới lá), cây có 5-7 lá. Xin liên hệ sớm cho chúng tôi để được tư vấn và báo giá tận tình*

*Qúy cá nhân hay HTX có nhu cầu liên hệ 0937392133 gặp hằng*
Đ*ịa điểm vườn: đồng nai*

*Giá: thỏa thuận*

----------


## hangtran4417

*Chúng tôi chuyên cung cấp các mặt hàng đầu cá cơm khô với chỉ tiêu như sau:*

*  Đạm ..........35 % min
  Ẩm.............15% max
  Muối...........12% max
  Các sạn......3% max*

*Xuất xứ Việt Nam*

*Chúng tôi giao hàng tận nơi với số lượng tối thiểu là 10 đến 15 tấn.*

*Qúy cá nhân hoặc công ty có nhu cầu xin liên hệ: 0909 922 617 gặp Hằng hoặc email [replacer_a]*

*Skype: hangtran087*

----------


## hangtran4417

*Hiện tai,chúng tôi có nguồn hàng cám gạo trích ly từ nhà máy Ấn Độ, giá cả phải chăng, có giá CIF và giá nội địa.* 

*Cám gạo trích ly chỉ tiêu như sau                   * 

*Profat (oil nad albuminoids): 16%min*

*Sand/Silica: 5%max      * 

*Fibre: 14%max*

*Aflatoxin: 50 PPB MAX*

*Free from mouldy and live insects.*

*Qúy doanh nghiệp hay cá nhân nào có nhu cầu xin liên hệ 0937392133 gặp Hằng hay email [replacer_a]*

*Skype:hangtran078*

----------


## hangtran4417

*Hiện tai,chúng tôi có nguồn hàng cám gạo trích ly từ nhà máy Ấn Độ, giá cả phải chăng, có giá CIF và giá nội địa.* 

*Cám gạo trích ly chỉ tiêu như sau                   * 

*Profat (oil nad albuminoids): 16%min*

*Sand/Silica: 5%max      * 

*Fibre: 14%max*

*Aflatoxin: 50 PPB MAX*

*Free from mouldy and live insects.*

*Qúy doanh nghiệp hay cá nhân nào có nhu cầu xin liên hệ 0937392133 gặp Hằng hay email [replacer_a]*

*Skype:hangtran078*

----------


## hangtran4417

*Chúng tôi chuyên cung cấp các mặt hàng đầu cá cơm khô với chỉ tiêu như sau:*

*  Đạm ..........35 % min
  Ẩm.............15% max
  Muối...........12% max
  Các sạn......3% max*

*Xuất xứ Việt Nam*

*Chúng tôi giao hàng tận nơi với số lượng tối thiểu là 10 đến 15 tấn.*

*Qúy cá nhân hoặc công ty có nhu cầu xin liên hệ: 0909 922 617 gặp Hằng hoặc email [replacer_a]*

*Skype: hangtran087*

----------


## hangtran4417

*Chúng tôi chuyên cung cấp các loại bắp non theo kích cỡ* *có nhận gia công đóng khay và phân phối khắp thị trường trong và ngoài nước, giá cả phải chăng, có giao hàng tới sài gòn và các tỉnh, số lượng tối thiểu là 50kg. Mọi chi tiết vui lòng liên hệ Ms.Hằng 0937392133 hoặc email:hangtran078@gmail.com*

----------


## hangtran4417

*Chúng tôi chuyên cung cấp bột cá biển đạm* *50,55,60 với chỉ tiêu sau:*

*1.                 * *Bột cá đạm 50*

*- Đạm: 50%*

*- Tro: 20 max*

*- Ẩm : 10%*

*b. Bột cá đạm 55*

*- Đạm: 55%*

*- Ẩm: 10 max*

*- Tro: 25 max*

*d. Bột cá đạm 60*

*- Đạm: 60%*

*- Tro: 25 max*

*- Ẩm : 10%*

*Qúy cá nhân hoặc công ty có nhu cầu xin liên hệ: 0937392133 gặp Hằng hoặc email* *hangtran078@gmail.com*

*Skype: hangtran087*

----------


## hangtran4417

*Chúng tôi chuyên cung cấp các mặt hàng đầu cá cơm khô với chỉ tiêu như sau:*

*  Đạm ..........35 % min
  Ẩm.............15% max
  Muối...........12% max
  Các sạn......3% max*

*Xuất xứ Việt Nam*

*Chúng tôi giao hàng tận nơi với số lượng tối thiểu là 10 đến 15 tấn.*

*Qúy cá nhân hoặc công ty có nhu cầu xin liên hệ: 0909 922 617 gặp Hằng hoặc email [replacer_a]*

*Skype: hangtran087*

----------


## hangtran4417

*Chúng tôi chuyên cung cấp bột cá biển đạm* *50,55,60 với chỉ tiêu sau:*

*1.                 * *Bột cá đạm 50*

*- Đạm: 50%*

*- Tro: 20 max*

*- Ẩm : 10%*

*b. Bột cá đạm 55*

*- Đạm: 55%*

*- Ẩm: 10 max*

*- Tro: 25 max*

*d. Bột cá đạm 60*

*- Đạm: 60%*

*- Tro: 25 max*

*- Ẩm : 10%*

*Qúy cá nhân hoặc công ty có nhu cầu xin liên hệ: 0937392133 gặp Hằng hoặc email* *hangtran078@gmail.com*

*Skype: hangtran087*

----------


## hangtran4417

*Chúng tôi chuyên cung cấp khoai sáp vàng giống với số lượng lớn. Tiêu chuẩn giống gồm như sau:*

*- Dài 2-3cm*

*- Đường kính: 1,2cm*

*- 30* đến 4*0 củ/1kg*

*- Đóng bao 40-50kg*

*Tiêu chuẩn khoai thành phẩm: củ 100 - 150gram trở lên, củ đạt từ 150gram trở lên tuỳ theo khả năng chăm sóc , sản phẩm bán hàng chợ, đóng bao 50kg*

*Giá cả phải chăng, hỗ trợ và tư vấn kĩ thuật trồng cho bà con nông dân.*

*Ai có nhu cầu xin liên hệ số đt 0909 922 617 gặp hằng.*

----------


## hangtran4417

*Hiện nay chúng tôi chuyên cung cấp giống chuối xiêm trắng và giống chuối già Nam Mỹ số lượng lớn, cây cao từ 18-20cm ( từ mặt bầu lền tới lá), cây có 5-7 lá. Xin liên hệ sớm cho chúng tôi để được tư vấn và báo giá tận tình*

*Qúy cá nhân hay HTX có nhu cầu liên hệ 0937392133 gặp hằng*
Đ*ịa điểm vườn: đồng nai*

*Giá: thỏa thuận*

----------


## hangtran4417

*Chúng tôi chuyên cung cấp bột cá biển đạm* *50,55,60 với chỉ tiêu sau:*

*1.                 * *Bột cá đạm 50*

*- Đạm: 50%*

*- Tro: 20 max*

*- Ẩm : 10%*

*b. Bột cá đạm 55*

*- Đạm: 55%*

*- Ẩm: 10 max*

*- Tro: 25 max*

*d. Bột cá đạm 60*

*- Đạm: 60%*

*- Tro: 25 max*

*- Ẩm : 10%*

*Qúy cá nhân hoặc công ty có nhu cầu xin liên hệ: 0937392133 gặp Hằng hoặc email* *hangtran078@gmail.com*

*Skype: hangtran087*

----------


## hangtran4417

*Hiện nay chúng tôi chuyên cung cấp giống chuối xiêm trắng và giống chuối già Nam Mỹ số lượng lớn, cây cao từ 18-20cm ( từ mặt bầu lền tới lá), cây có 5-7 lá. Xin liên hệ sớm cho chúng tôi để được tư vấn và báo giá tận tình*

*Qúy cá nhân hay HTX có nhu cầu liên hệ 0937392133 gặp hằng*
Đ*ịa điểm vườn: đồng nai*

*Giá: thỏa thuận*

----------


## hangtran4417

*Hiện tai,chúng tôi có nguồn hàng cám gạo trích ly từ nhà máy Ấn Độ, giá cả phải chăng, có giá CIF và giá nội địa.* 

*Cám gạo trích ly chỉ tiêu như sau                   * 

*Profat (oil nad albuminoids): 16%min*

*Sand/Silica: 5%max      * 

*Fibre: 14%max*

*Aflatoxin: 50 PPB MAX*

*Free from mouldy and live insects.*

*Qúy doanh nghiệp hay cá nhân nào có nhu cầu xin liên hệ 0937392133 gặp Hằng hay email [replacer_a]*

*Skype:hangtran078*

----------


## hangtran4417

*Chúng tôi chuyên nhập các mặt hàng nguyên liệu thức ăn gia súc* 

*Bã nành Agrentina chỉ tiêu như sau:*

*Protein: 46.19pct*

*Moisture: 10.64pct*

*Fibre: 3.5pct* 

*Sand/Silica: 0.19 pct*

*Aflatoxin: <4.0 ppb*

*Free from mouldy and live insects.*

*Qúy doanh nghiệp hay cá nhân nào có nhu cầu xin liên hệ 0937392133 gặp Hằng hay email**hangtran078@gmail.com*

*Skype:hangtran078*

----------


## hangtran4417

*Chúng tôi chuyên cung cấp các mặt hàng đầu cá cơm khô với chỉ tiêu như sau:*

*  Đạm ..........35 % min
  Ẩm.............15% max
  Muối...........12% max
  Các sạn......3% max*

*Xuất xứ Việt Nam*

*Chúng tôi giao hàng tận nơi với số lượng tối thiểu là 10 đến 15 tấn.*

*Qúy cá nhân hoặc công ty có nhu cầu xin liên hệ: 0909 922 617 gặp Hằng hoặc email [replacer_a]*

*Skype: hangtran087*

----------


## hangtran4417

*Chúng tôi chuyên cung cấp các mặt hàng đầu cá cơm khô với chỉ tiêu như sau:*

*  Đạm ..........35 % min
  Ẩm.............15% max
  Muối...........12% max
  Các sạn......3% max*

*Xuất xứ Việt Nam*

*Chúng tôi giao hàng tận nơi với số lượng tối thiểu là 10 đến 15 tấn.*

*Qúy cá nhân hoặc công ty có nhu cầu xin liên hệ: 0909 922 617 gặp Hằng hoặc email [replacer_a]*

*Skype: hangtran087*

----------


## hangtran4417

*Hiện tai,chúng tôi có nguồn hàng cám gạo trích ly từ nhà máy Ấn Độ, giá cả phải chăng, có giá CIF và giá nội địa.* 

*Cám gạo trích ly chỉ tiêu như sau                   * 

*Profat (oil nad albuminoids): 16%min*

*Sand/Silica: 5%max      * 

*Fibre: 14%max*

*Aflatoxin: 50 PPB MAX*

*Free from mouldy and live insects.*

*Qúy doanh nghiệp hay cá nhân nào có nhu cầu xin liên hệ 0937392133 gặp Hằng hay email [replacer_a]*

*Skype:hangtran078*

----------


## hangtran4417

*Hiện nay chúng tôi chuyên cung cấp giống chuối xiêm trắng và giống chuối già Nam Mỹ số lượng lớn, cây cao từ 18-20cm ( từ mặt bầu lền tới lá), cây có 5-7 lá. Xin liên hệ sớm cho chúng tôi để được tư vấn và báo giá tận tình*

*Qúy cá nhân hay HTX có nhu cầu liên hệ 0937392133 gặp hằng*
Đ*ịa điểm vườn: đồng nai*

*Giá: thỏa thuận*

----------


## hangtran4417

*Hiện nay chúng tôi chuyên cung cấp giống chuối xiêm trắng và giống chuối già Nam Mỹ số lượng lớn, cây cao từ 18-20cm ( từ mặt bầu lền tới lá), cây có 5-7 lá. Xin liên hệ sớm cho chúng tôi để được tư vấn và báo giá tận tình*

*Qúy cá nhân hay HTX có nhu cầu liên hệ 0937392133 gặp hằng*
Đ*ịa điểm vườn: đồng nai*

*Giá: thỏa thuận*

----------


## hangtran4417

*Hiện tai,chúng tôi có nguồn hàng cám gạo trích ly từ nhà máy Ấn Độ, giá cả phải chăng, có giá CIF và giá nội địa.* 

*Cám gạo trích ly chỉ tiêu như sau                   * 

*Profat (oil nad albuminoids): 16%min*

*Sand/Silica: 5%max      * 

*Fibre: 14%max*

*Aflatoxin: 50 PPB MAX*

*Free from mouldy and live insects.*

*Qúy doanh nghiệp hay cá nhân nào có nhu cầu xin liên hệ 0937392133 gặp Hằng hay email [replacer_a]*

*Skype:hangtran078*

----------


## hangtran4417

*Chúng tôi chuyên cung cấp các loại bắp non theo kích cỡ* *có nhận gia công đóng khay và phân phối khắp thị trường trong và ngoài nước, giá cả phải chăng, có giao hàng tới sài gòn và các tỉnh, số lượng tối thiểu là 50kg. Mọi chi tiết vui lòng liên hệ Ms.Hằng 0937392133 hoặc email:hangtran078@gmail.com*

----------


## hangtran4417

*Chúng tôi chuyên cung cấp các mặt hàng đầu cá cơm khô với chỉ tiêu như sau:*

*  Đạm ..........35 % min
  Ẩm.............15% max
  Muối...........12% max
  Các sạn......3% max*

*Xuất xứ Việt Nam*

*Chúng tôi giao hàng tận nơi với số lượng tối thiểu là 10 đến 15 tấn.*

*Qúy cá nhân hoặc công ty có nhu cầu xin liên hệ: 0909 922 617 gặp Hằng hoặc email [replacer_a]*

*Skype: hangtran087*

----------


## hangtran4417

*Hiện nay chúng tôi chuyên cung cấp giống chuối xiêm trắng và giống chuối già Nam Mỹ số lượng lớn, cây cao từ 18-20cm ( từ mặt bầu lền tới lá), cây có 5-7 lá. Xin liên hệ sớm cho chúng tôi để được tư vấn và báo giá tận tình*

*Qúy cá nhân hay HTX có nhu cầu liên hệ 0937392133 gặp hằng*
Đ*ịa điểm vườn: đồng nai*

*Giá: thỏa thuận*

----------


## hangtran4417

*Hiện tai,chúng tôi có nguồn hàng cám gạo trích ly từ nhà máy Ấn Độ, giá cả phải chăng, có giá CIF và giá nội địa.* 

*Cám gạo trích ly chỉ tiêu như sau                   * 

*Profat (oil nad albuminoids): 16%min*

*Sand/Silica: 5%max      * 

*Fibre: 14%max*

*Aflatoxin: 50 PPB MAX*

*Free from mouldy and live insects.*

*Qúy doanh nghiệp hay cá nhân nào có nhu cầu xin liên hệ 0937392133 gặp Hằng hay email [replacer_a]*

*Skype:hangtran078*

----------


## hangtran4417

*Chúng tôi chuyên cung cấp bột cá biển đạm* *50,55,60 với chỉ tiêu sau:*

*1.                 * *Bột cá đạm 50*

*- Đạm: 50%*

*- Tro: 20 max*

*- Ẩm : 10%*

*b. Bột cá đạm 55*

*- Đạm: 55%*

*- Ẩm: 10 max*

*- Tro: 25 max*

*d. Bột cá đạm 60*

*- Đạm: 60%*

*- Tro: 25 max*

*- Ẩm : 10%*

*Qúy cá nhân hoặc công ty có nhu cầu xin liên hệ: 0937392133 gặp Hằng hoặc email* *hangtran078@gmail.com*

*Skype: hangtran087*

----------


## hangtran4417

*Chúng tôi chuyên cung cấp bột cá biển đạm* *50,55,60 với chỉ tiêu sau:*

*1.                 * *Bột cá đạm 50*

*- Đạm: 50%*

*- Tro: 20 max*

*- Ẩm : 10%*

*b. Bột cá đạm 55*

*- Đạm: 55%*

*- Ẩm: 10 max*

*- Tro: 25 max*

*d. Bột cá đạm 60*

*- Đạm: 60%*

*- Tro: 25 max*

*- Ẩm : 10%*

*Qúy cá nhân hoặc công ty có nhu cầu xin liên hệ: 0937392133 gặp Hằng hoặc email* *hangtran078@gmail.com*

*Skype: hangtran087*

----------


## hangtran4417

*Chúng tôi chuyên cung cấp khoai sáp vàng giống với số lượng lớn. Tiêu chuẩn giống gồm như sau:*

*- Dài 2-3cm*

*- Đường kính: 1,2cm*

*- 30* đến 4*0 củ/1kg*

*- Đóng bao 40-50kg*

*Tiêu chuẩn khoai thành phẩm: củ 100 - 150gram trở lên, củ đạt từ 150gram trở lên tuỳ theo khả năng chăm sóc , sản phẩm bán hàng chợ, đóng bao 50kg*

*Giá cả phải chăng, hỗ trợ và tư vấn kĩ thuật trồng cho bà con nông dân.*

*Ai có nhu cầu xin liên hệ số đt 0909 922 617 gặp hằng.*

----------


## hangtran4417

*Hiện nay chúng tôi chuyên cung cấp giống chuối xiêm trắng và giống chuối già Nam Mỹ số lượng lớn, cây cao từ 18-20cm ( từ mặt bầu lền tới lá), cây có 5-7 lá. Xin liên hệ sớm cho chúng tôi để được tư vấn và báo giá tận tình*

*Qúy cá nhân hay HTX có nhu cầu liên hệ 0937392133 gặp hằng*
Đ*ịa điểm vườn: đồng nai*

*Giá: thỏa thuận*

----------


## hangtran4417

*Hiện tai,chúng tôi có nguồn hàng cám gạo trích ly từ nhà máy Ấn Độ, giá cả phải chăng, có giá CIF và giá nội địa.* 

*Cám gạo trích ly chỉ tiêu như sau                   * 

*Profat (oil nad albuminoids): 16%min*

*Sand/Silica: 5%max      * 

*Fibre: 14%max*

*Aflatoxin: 50 PPB MAX*

*Free from mouldy and live insects.*

*Qúy doanh nghiệp hay cá nhân nào có nhu cầu xin liên hệ 0937392133 gặp Hằng hay email [replacer_a]*

*Skype:hangtran078*

----------


## hangtran4417

*Chúng tôi chuyên nhập các mặt hàng nguyên liệu thức ăn gia súc* 

*Bã nành Agrentina chỉ tiêu như sau:*

*Protein: 46.19pct*

*Moisture: 10.64pct*

*Fibre: 3.5pct* 

*Sand/Silica: 0.19 pct*

*Aflatoxin: <4.0 ppb*

*Free from mouldy and live insects.*

*Qúy doanh nghiệp hay cá nhân nào có nhu cầu xin liên hệ 0937392133 gặp Hằng hay email**hangtran078@gmail.com*

*Skype:hangtran078*

----------


## hangtran4417

*Hiện nay chúng tôi chuyên cung cấp giống chuối xiêm trắng và giống chuối già Nam Mỹ số lượng lớn, cây cao từ 18-20cm ( từ mặt bầu lền tới lá), cây có 5-7 lá. Xin liên hệ sớm cho chúng tôi để được tư vấn và báo giá tận tình*

*Qúy cá nhân hay HTX có nhu cầu liên hệ 0937392133 gặp hằng*
Đ*ịa điểm vườn: đồng nai*

*Giá: thỏa thuận*

----------


## hangtran4417

*Chúng tôi chuyên cung cấp khoai sáp vàng giống với số lượng lớn. Tiêu chuẩn giống gồm như sau:*

*- Dài 2-3cm*

*- Đường kính: 1,2cm*

*- 30* đến 4*0 củ/1kg*

*- Đóng bao 40-50kg*

*Tiêu chuẩn khoai thành phẩm: củ 100 - 150gram trở lên, củ đạt từ 150gram trở lên tuỳ theo khả năng chăm sóc , sản phẩm bán hàng chợ, đóng bao 50kg*

*Giá cả phải chăng, hỗ trợ và tư vấn kĩ thuật trồng cho bà con nông dân.*

*Ai có nhu cầu xin liên hệ số đt 0909 922 617 gặp hằng.*

----------


## hangtran4417

*Chúng tôi chuyên cung cấp các loại bắp non theo kích cỡ* *có nhận gia công đóng khay và phân phối khắp thị trường trong và ngoài nước, giá cả phải chăng, có giao hàng tới sài gòn và các tỉnh, số lượng tối thiểu là 50kg. Mọi chi tiết vui lòng liên hệ Ms.Hằng 0937392133 hoặc email:hangtran078@gmail.com*

----------


## hangtran4417

*Chúng tôi chuyên nhập các mặt hàng nguyên liệu thức ăn gia súc* 

*Bã nành Agrentina chỉ tiêu như sau:*

*Protein: 46.19pct*

*Moisture: 10.64pct*

*Fibre: 3.5pct* 

*Sand/Silica: 0.19 pct*

*Aflatoxin: <4.0 ppb*

*Free from mouldy and live insects.*

*Qúy doanh nghiệp hay cá nhân nào có nhu cầu xin liên hệ 0937392133 gặp Hằng hay email**hangtran078@gmail.com*

*Skype:hangtran078*

----------

